# Pressemeldung: 2. ANGELFLOHMARKT AM BALDENEYSEE



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2014)

Pressemeldung


*2. ANGELFLOHMARKT AM BALDENEYSEE​**ALT? · ÜBERZÄHLIG? · FEHLKAUF?​*
Da gibt es für Angelgerät und alles Zubehör jetzt eine Möglichkeit:
Beim Angelflohmarkt verkaufen!

*Am Samstag 22.03.2014* veranstaltet der Fischerei-Verein Essen zum zweiten Mal einen Angelflohmarkt.

Von 12 bis 18 Uhr kann hier gekauft, verkauft, getauscht und geklönt werden. 

Eingeladen sind alle Anglerinnen und Angler und die, die es werden wollen.

Der Flohmarkt findet im Vereinsheim (Essen-Heisingen, Stauseebogen 37) statt!

Für das leibliche Wohl wird gesorgt.

Standreservierung unter 
das-fischerhaus@gmx.de 
oder 
0176 52131326.

1 Tisch je Anbieter · Standgebühr für Vereinsmitglieder 5 € · für Nichtmitglieder 10 €.


----------



## hannh (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2. ANGELFLOHMARKT AM BALDENEYSEE*

Hallo

hab da mal eine frage !

wie groß ist der Flohmarkt ungefähr ???

lohnt es sich dafür eine halbe stunde autofahrt !?!

lg


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2. ANGELFLOHMARKT AM BALDENEYSEE*



hannh schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hab da mal eine frage !
> 
> ...


 


Der Flohmarkt hat gerade erst zu Anmeldungen aufgerufen, ist also noch nicht viel passiert. Ich war soeben der 4. Teilnehmer. Wenn du viel bei mir kaufst, dann lohnt es sich auf alle Fälle für einen von uns Beiden.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## bacalo (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2. ANGELFLOHMARKT AM BALDENEYSEE*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Der Flohmarkt hat gerade erst zu Anmeldungen aufgerufen, ist also noch nicht viel passiert. Ich war soeben der 4. Teilnehmer. Wenn du viel bei mir kaufst, dann lohnt es sich auf alle Fälle für einen von uns Beiden.|supergri|supergri|supergri



Mhhh|kopfkrat....egal; hab´ eh´ ü300 km.


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2. ANGELFLOHMARKT AM BALDENEYSEE*



bacalo schrieb:


> Mhhh|kopfkrat....egal; hab´ eh´ ü300 km.


 

Auch für dich würde ich was mitbringen.


----------



## Siever (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2. ANGELFLOHMARKT AM BALDENEYSEE*

@Thomas: Danke für diese Pressemeldung. Ich fände es super, wenn du (oder auch ich) das noch im PLZ4-Bereich veröffentlichst!!



Ich werde da sein! Brauche ja nur 10 Minuten (zu Fuß)...:q


----------



## hannh (5. März 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2. ANGELFLOHMARKT AM BALDENEYSEE*

hallo

und, wie groß wird es denn jetzt ???

lg


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. März 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2. ANGELFLOHMARKT AM BALDENEYSEE*

Leute kommt reichlich, ich muß meinen Keller leer bekommen.|supergri
Gibt eine Menge Norwegenkram.


----------



## Palometta (20. März 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2. ANGELFLOHMARKT AM BALDENEYSEE*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Leute kommt reichlich, ich muß meinen Keller leer bekommen.|supergri
> Gibt eine Menge Norwegenkram.



Jürgen,bist du da ? 
Wäre ja mal ne Möglichkeit wieder etwas zu klönen |bla:

Gruß
Frank


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. März 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2. ANGELFLOHMARKT AM BALDENEYSEE*

Hallo Frank,#h

komme mit einem Angelkollegen. Keine Ahnung, was er anschleppt, aber ich mache eine Kellerräumung. Vermutlich ist Deine Bude aber schon voll.
Würde mich über ein Treffen aber gewaltig freuen.:m
Die Bierchen gehen auf meine Kosten. Kommt Martin (Leuchtturm) auch? Habe ein sehr hochwertiges jap. Messer abzugeben.


----------



## Palometta (22. März 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2. ANGELFLOHMARKT AM BALDENEYSEE*

Hei Jürgen,
was schön zu Quatschen und danke noch mal für den Pilker #6
Ich hatte noch nen nettes Gespräch mit Leuten aus dem Verein.
Der Regen auf dem Rückweg hielt sich auch in Grenzen  Petrus mag mich doch :vik:
Beim nächsten Flohmarkt werde ich wohl auch dabei sein.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. März 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2. ANGELFLOHMARKT AM BALDENEYSEE*



Palometta schrieb:


> Hei Jürgen,
> was schön zu Quatschen und danke noch mal für den Pilker #6
> Ich hatte noch nen nettes Gespräch mit Leuten aus dem Verein.
> Der Regen auf dem Rückweg hielt sich auch in Grenzen  Petrus mag mich doch :vik:
> ...


 

Dann kann ich mich ja auch nicht drücken. Danke fürs Quatschen.
Melde mich noch wegen der Schnurprobe.#6


----------



## jigga1986 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Pressemeldung: 2. ANGELFLOHMARKT AM BALDENEYSEE*

Petri. Wann findet der nachste flohmarkt stadt


----------

